# Lüfter stinkt total



## fpsJunkie (3. August 2009)

*Lüfter stinkt total*

hallo, 
hab mal ne frage zu Lüftern. Ist es normal das die am Anfang (2 Monate alt) stinken wenn sie an sind?
Habe mir nämlich 5 von diese gekauft und die stinken total nach irgendeiner Gleitflüssigkeit oder sowas.

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool V14 BlackLine Edition - 140mm
davon habe ich nur einen, de Rest sind 120mm Lüfter von der derselben Reihe und Marke.


----------



## we3dm4n (3. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

2 Monate ist schon recht lange. Eigentlich sollte sich das mit der Zeit legen, wie der Geruch nach neu bei einem Auto


----------



## fpsJunkie (3. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

liegt das vielleicht daran das die Silent Lüfter sind auch wenn sie auf 12V leise sind und trotzdem serh viel Luft fördern?
ich habe aber das Gefühl das der Gestank seit dem Eibau schon abgenommen hat.


----------



## we3dm4n (3. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Das sollte der Gestank auch^^


----------



## Fabian (3. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Eigentlich sollte sowas garnicht stinken,vielleicht ein wenig nach"neu" riechen aber nicht stinken.....


----------



## fpsJunkie (3. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

bei mir stinken aber ALLE gehäsue Lüfter (NUR die gehäsuelüfter! so und das schon die gabze Zeit.


----------



## NCphalon (3. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

mein NT un meine alte HD3870 ham auch gestunken, entweder hab ich mich drann gewöhnt oder es hat aufgehört^^


----------



## MSPCFreak (3. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Normalerweise stinkt ein küfter nicht.


----------



## NCphalon (3. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

naja schon, das plastik aus dem die sin is irgendwie komisch, das hat wenns neu is schon abnorme ausdünstungen un wenn mas bearbeitet (sägt/bricht/bohrt) riechts auch wieder so komisch


----------



## fpsJunkie (3. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

mein NT stinkt nicht, hab mal PC ohen Gehäuselüfter angemacht und da rochs normal.
Graka+CPU-Lüfter könnenes nicht sein da ich auch chon andere drinne hatte.
Es sind definitiv die gehäselüfter.
Alos was kann ich machen? Gibts irgendeinen Trick oder sowas?


----------



## Tuneup (3. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Wie wärs mit ordentlich reinigen?
Auf meinen Lüftern war letztens ordentlich staub drauf, aber das konnt man nicht wegwischen, das hatte sich mit den Lüfterblättern schon richtig verbunden^^


----------



## fpsJunkie (3. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Gestank durch staub? die haben ja schon so seit anfang an gestunken, dachte das geht schon mit der Zeit weg.
aber abgesehen davon könnte ich die wirklich mal wieder sauber machen


----------



## we3dm4n (3. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Normalweise kauft man auch keinen Ramsch^^...ich möchte dir jetzt hier nichts unterstellen PC-freak, aber diesen Gestank habe ich bis jetzt nur bei Billiglüftern erlebt.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (3. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Häng einfach die Socken nicht mehr direkt vors Gehäuse und dein Problem wird wie weggeblasen sein 

Mal im Ernst, ich hatte das auch schon mal und bei mir lag es einfach an den "guten" 3€-Lüftern.


----------



## DeadApple (4. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

kauf dir NOISEBLOCKER ^^ oder häng dir nen durftbäumchen rein

abe mal auch im ernst wenn im plastik weichmacher sidn die stinken kan ndas best. auch gesundheitsschädlich sein also weg damit


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Was für Lüfter sind das denn und was für ein Gerucht ist das genau?
Vielleicht gasen da nocht Weichmacher aus, dann würde ich die aber schnellstens entsorgen, ist völlig ungesund.


----------



## ole88 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

also dadurch gibts dann hautwucherungen wie krebs denn wie gesagt is gesundheitsschädlich und nach zwei monaten naja wech damit in müll


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Kannst du sie eventuell zurück schicken?
Wäre interessant, was der Händler dazu sagt.


----------



## Masterwana (4. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*



Fadi schrieb:


> Kannst du sie eventuell zurück schicken?
> Wäre interessant, was der Händler dazu sagt.



Wenn das nicht klappen sollte, hilft wohl nur noch backen. 
So 10 Minuten bei ~100°C sollten reichen damit der Weichmacher schneller ausdünstet.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Dann hat man den Dreck gleich in konzentrierter Dosis.

Da würde ich die Teile gleich in die Tonne schmeißen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht klappen sollte, hilft wohl nur noch backen.
> So 10 Minuten bei ~100°C sollten reichen damit der Weichmacher schneller ausdünstet.


 
Und wenn du den Backofen aufmachst, fällst du geich ins Koma?


----------



## -NTB- (4. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Und direkt nach dem Lüfterbacken, macht sich siene mama die pizza "el gerucho"


----------



## nyso (4. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Sowas habe ich ja noch nie gehört Ein stinkender Lüfter, echt krass Liegt wohl daran ich nur vernünftige Hardware kaufe 
Aber mal im Ernst, wenn da echt so krasse Chemie drin ist tu dir und deinen potenziellen Kindern den gefallen und schmeiß die Dinger in den Müll. Du weißt ja, Müll zu Müll^^


----------



## N1lle (4. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Vllt ist die Reibung so groß weils Lager hin is das er innen schmilzt -xD


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Das sollte man aber deutlich hören und nicht nur riechen.


----------



## N1lle (4. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

schon klar war ja auch eher scherzhaft


----------



## Hektor123 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

schon merkwürdig. Ich habe mir auch welche gekauft für mein Projekt von den 120ern. Bisher kann ich nicht sagen das sie stinken würden. Hatte sie wohl auch nur zum Testen in Betrieb.


----------



## -NTB- (4. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*



Hektor123 schrieb:


> schon merkwürdig. Ich habe mir auch welche gekauft für mein Projekt von den 120ern. Bisher kann ich nicht sagen das sie stinken würden. Hatte sie wohl auch nur zum Testen in Betrieb.




die gleichen lüfter?


-persönlich habe ich auch noch nie nen stinktierlüfter gehabt


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern, dass bei Lüftertests jemals der Geruchsfaktor erwähnt wurde.

Don´t buy this fan, cause it sucks!


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*



-NTB- schrieb:


> persönlich habe ich auch noch nie nen stinktierlüfter gehabt



Ich auch nicht. Im übrigen würde ich nicht zwingend sowa sin den Backofen packen wenn da hinterher noch was essbaren zubereitet werden soll.


----------



## we3dm4n (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Wie wäre es mit einer Liste mit den (Billig-)Herstellern, von denen bereits Lüfter gestunken haben?
oder noch besser: Eine Liste zu erstellen, wie bei den Netzteilen.


----------



## Xylezz (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Das ist mal eine echt super Idee!

MfG Xy


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Ja klar, PCGH-X besorgt sich alle erhältichen Lüfter und macht dann einen Geruchstest.


----------



## we3dm4n (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Ja klar, genauso wie PCGH-X sich alle Netzteile besorgt hat und diese getestet hat...du bist auch ne Glühbirne


----------



## XeQfaN (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Klar stinken solche Lüfter mal... aber es gibt doch nichts SChöneres, als die Verpackung zu öffnen einer Grafikkarte oder Lüfter. Und es kommt dir der Elektrogeruch entgegen bzw die Lüfter riechen so schön nach Plastik ... 

Ist Blöd aber würde sie drinne lassen und einfach mal schauen ob sich das noch senkt.


----------



## Grützen Kurt mit Erdbeere (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

finde die Idee gar nicht schlecht, hat was von ner ABM-Maßnahme...


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

@we3dm4n
Und stand bei den Netzteilen, ob sie gestunken haben?

Gruß, Glühbirne.


----------



## we3dm4n (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Der Gedanke ging in Richtung "ist ein bestimmter Lüfter zu empfehlen - wenn nein, wieso nicht usw." gehen. Natürlich kann da als Contra dann auch der Geruch aufgeführt werden. Hoffentlich habe ich es jetzt auch für mein Glühbirnchen verständlich ausgedrückt 

Du magst es mich zu ägern oder?


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*



we3dm4n schrieb:


> Du magst es mich zu ägern oder?


Das ergibt sich zwangsläufig.

Ich meinte auch, dass ein Geruchstest etwas seltsam ist, weil bis jetzt bei keinem Lüftertest etwas in der Art vorgekommen ist.


----------



## we3dm4n (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Hoffentlich gucken uns die hohen Tiere jetzt gerade zu und lernen daraus für ihre zukünftigen Tests...


So hier mal der Lüfterthread, um Beteiligung wird gebeten^^:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/64437-empfohlene-luefter.html#post1007237


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Ich schreib halt mal eine PN an Olli, dass bei den nächsten Tests jemand die Nase reinhält.


----------



## nyso (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Ich denke, wenn ein Lüfter beim Test bestialisch gestunken hätte hätten sie es auch geschrieben.


----------



## -NTB- (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*



XeQfaN schrieb:


> Klar stinken solche Lüfter mal... aber es gibt doch nichts SChöneres, als die Verpackung zu öffnen einer Grafikkarte oder Lüfter. Und es kommt dir der Elektrogeruch entgegen bzw die Lüfter riechen so schön nach Plastik ...
> 
> Ist Blöd aber würde sie drinne lassen und einfach mal schauen ob sich das noch senkt.




ja des ist doch wie bei nem neuem auto!!

Klar liebt man diesen geruch, klar verschwindert der auch mit der zeit....

aber dieser ist ja gar nicht gemeint


----------



## fpsJunkie (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

so, jetzt habe ich raus gefunden das es am NT liegt, da sind auf der einen Leitung an der sie angeschlossen sind über 16V drauf!!!


----------



## we3dm4n (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Was ist das denn bitte für ein NT?

Etwa ein Combat?`


----------



## fpsJunkie (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Nö, ein Be Quiet Straight Power 700W NT für einen Pentium 4 PC


----------



## we3dm4n (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Noch mehr übertreiben kann man es ja nicht^^

Das ist aber garnicht gut mit den 16V, wie hast du die ausgemessen? Mit einem Voltmeter?


----------



## fpsJunkie (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

mit einem messgerät von meinem Vater, müsste ein Voltmeter gewesen sein. stand zumindest drauf. 
zum zeit punkt hatte ich vom verbrauch noch keine Ahnung und außerdem kommt bald eine GTx 3xx und ein extrem übertakteteter PhenomII


----------



## we3dm4n (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Dafür müssen die GTX3xx aber erstmal rauskommen 

Das ist aber echt nicht OK mit den 16V, wenn das am MB oder sonstiger Hardware anliegen würde, könnte es Schäden verursachen...vor Überspannung sollte ein bequiet! eigentlich geschützt sein...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*



XeQfaN schrieb:


> Klar stinken solche Lüfter mal... aber es gibt doch nichts SChöneres, als die Verpackung zu öffnen einer Grafikkarte oder Lüfter. Und es kommt dir der Elektrogeruch entgegen bzw die Lüfter riechen so schön nach Plastik ...


 
Hmm, Weichmacher, die krebserregend sind, findest du also super? 
Hmmmmm......


----------



## fpsJunkie (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

ich hab die Lüfter mal eben an ein altes anderes NT angeschlossen, das hat konstante genaue 12V und die Lüfter stinken trotzdem noch so stark und sind nur nicht mehr so schön hell. (ich hab mich schon gewundert)


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*



PC-freak schrieb:


> und außerdem kommt bald eine GTx 3xx und ein extrem übertakteteter PhenomII


 
Aha, wann kommt denn die GT300 raus, kaufst du gleich eine, also zu horrenden Startpreisen? 
Was bedeutet "extrem übertaktet"?


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

Wenn er das Geld hat, soll er doch.
Vielleicht meint er eine pretested CPU.


----------



## fpsJunkie (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lüfter stinkt total*

ich meine mit Flüssigstickstoff!
natürlich kaufe ich mir eine GTX 380 wenn sie rauskommt, ich hab ja auch dann mal eben 500€. Ne, ich warte damit natürlich bis die auf ansatzweise normale preise gefallen sind.


----------

